# Roto-Hoe 990-5 Carburetor?



## Alongshot (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a old Roto-Hoe that was my grandfather's. Briefly got it fired up last fall not much luck since. I replaced the fuel line and gasket on the bowl. Have a problem with the float or needle and would like to just replace the carb. 
So trying to find a carb, some places have original replacement for $75 and up. Other sites have listing with the engine and or compatible models and it kinda varies. So looking for some feedback on what would work.

Engine is Tecumseh 8HP 

Engine ID Stamp
HM80-155105F (followed by serial #)
As I understand it 
Engine = HM80
Model = 155105F

I think the OG carb Model is
tecumseh 632351 carburetor

Wasn't sure if this is the right forum to post in, apologies if it should be somewhere else.


----------

